

Quiz: How well do you know CPUs/Microprocessors? - tech_junkie
http://www.futurechips.org/chip-design-for-all/quiz-cpus.html

======
tech_junkie
How are people doing on this? 100%?

~~~
satarrr
got 4/5. Got the SMT one wrong.

Isn't it true the Pentium 4 didn't have SMT? (the first ones without HT?)

~~~
tech_junkie
4/5? You mean you got one wrong or 3 wrong. There are 7 questions in total.

Pentium 4 had SMT. SMT == HT. Saying that SMT wasn't there in parts without HT
is a bit circular.

~~~
david_pena
Thats not what he meant. Pentium 4 had two underlying core architectures.
NetBurst and Perscott. One of them didn't have HT so the author is incorrect
IMO.

------
david_pena
100%!

~~~
tech_junkie
nice job. I don't think you are right about the HT btw. Reference?

